# 5-6-5 shoot on Clarks Hill this Saturday



## Michael (Jun 18, 2012)

We will be hosting a 6 for 5 tournament on Saturday, June 23rd at Cherokee Boat Ramp. Blast off will be at 9pm. Weigh in will be at 2am. There will be six pots. Big carp, Big Gar, Big Sucker, Big Catfish, Smallest Legal fish, and a numbers pot. Entry fee is $30 per person ($5 each pot). You can have as many shooters in your boat as you like. Wives and Girlfriends can ride for free as long as they are not shooting. You can trailer and put in at any boat ramp you like! Just be back at Cherokee by 2am for the weigh in. Spread the word to those folks that don't get on this site. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Michael (Jun 29, 2012)

Congrates to the winners


----------

